# New (to me) 2006 F65



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

About 3 weeks ago, my Campy RH shifter on my old girlfriend, an 8-spd Italian steel 1997 Bianchi Campione d'Italia, failed. I had been planning on getting another ride soon, but not THAT soon.

Amazingly, an hour after I got home & was browsing Craigslist expecting it to be the 95% miss instead of the 5% hit it usually is, I found this 2006 F65 w/ full Ultegra for only $700. The original owner apparently had a carbon crank put on it, but left it w/ the OEM saddle & never even took the reflectors, 'riding a bike can kill you' stickers or dork disc off. Go figure!

I must say, despite the frame being mostly alloy, I have noticed a HUGE difference in comfort w/ the carbon stays & fork. Broken pavement which would rattle my kidneys on the steel Bianchi is nowhere near as bad now. Yes, I have switched the same Terry Fly saddle I had on the Bianchi over to the Felt, and run the same PSI in the tires. 

The tires are another topic- I've put about ~313 miles on it as of today, 170 of which I've ran a No Tubes Hutchinson tire on the back. Despite the shop w/ arguably the best service reputation in the area telling me that tubeless is 5 years away from being fit for road use, my (admittedly limited) experience thus far has mirrored the positive experiences of others who've used it here on RBR.

Pic #1 is right after I bought it. Pic #2 is from today's ride. Not sure if I'll leave the stem up that high- it apparently can be adjusted.

Sorry about the color of the water bottles not matching the alloy frame. :arf:


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Looks like a nice ride. I think you have an advantage to have an adjustable stem when you first got the bike. That way you can play around with the position until you get it just right and then get a regular stem to replace it. 

Also, very glad you apologized for the water bottles. That is a very major faux pas!


----------



## havnmonkey (Jun 21, 2008)

first off... congrats on the lucky find!!!

secondly... if those bottles matched your frame I might have to kick you in your sherbet-colored-bike riding teeth!!! no offense if that was the color of your old bike...

As of right now, I'm glued to the Ebay and Craigslist pages trying to find a 58cm F-series because all my lbs's are out of that ize and Felt won't be shipping any out until the '09's in August!!!! I found one that looks perfect on C'list, but the seller hasn't resonded to my two emails!!!!!! AAAAAAArrrrrrrrgghhh!


----------



## lx93 (Jun 14, 2007)

havnmonkey said:


> As of right now, I'm glued to the Ebay and Craigslist pages trying to find a 58cm F-series because all my lbs's are out of that ize and Felt won't be shipping any out until the '09's in August!!!! I found one that looks perfect on C'list, but the seller hasn't resonded to my two emails!!!!!! AAAAAAArrrrrrrrgghhh!


Try googling 'closeout', 'felt', 'F75' or 'F55' or whatever model you're looking for. You'll be amazed at what will come up with and how much you'll save.


----------



## havnmonkey (Jun 21, 2008)

wow! I saved a ton on resurfacing my pool table I'm a pretty keen Googler, it's just that 58's are harder to find... and Felt isn't gungho about online sales. I'm still hoping to get a response from the Craigslist, since it is only 1/2 hour away! Meanwhile, enjoy your slick new ride!


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

Nice ride, and a hell of a deal at 700 bones! Looks just like mine, except mine is bigger and doesn't have the funky stem.  Oh, and mine has some Easton Circuit wheels now. FWIW, my bike came stock with FSA Carbon Pro crankset, so it may not have been an upgrade. Light grey tires look great on black rims, too.


----------

